# Red Fin Borleyi - Sex?



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

I have this Red Fin Borelyi. Looking for confirmation on sex. Bought him at about 2" he is now 5". Didn't get much color. Bought as a male. However, the Insignus in the background started going nuts trying to mate with it today?


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

I'd lean towards a male with the finage and the red showing through. All male tank I assume? At 5inches he should be more colored but if you got him small and there were/are lots of bigger males in tank he may take awhile to color. But looks like a sub dom male IMO with that red coming through. Big females wont look like that. Hope that helps


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

Yeah he has colored down a bit since being harrassed. The breeding behavior was just rather odd to me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Spawning and fighting can look the same unless you see eggs. Why do you think you don't have two males fighting?


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

The Insignus is chasing down the Borleyi and forcing him into a corner and doing the twitchy circle dance. Technical enough? lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fighting. Harassment.


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

The spawning/fighting dance happens with a few of my males. It happens, not necessarily an out of the ordinary thing in a all male tank.


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

Fighting. Harassment.? So is it male/male, or male/female? The insignus is no doubt a male.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd say male/male. The borelyi looks like a male


----------

